# Road bike (or frame) for tall 9 y.o.



## PpPete (28 Feb 2010)

He's well tall - more like an 11 y.o.

His 3 older siblings are on 531 framed Galaxys of various sizes & vintages that I've rebuilt for them (as they are doing a JoGLE in the summer)

Poor little junior is relegated to support vehicle (I've promised him a cap which says "Navigator" on it)

But it would be nice if he could ride some parts - but he'll not keep up on his current steel MTB. I need to find him some sort of road bike or hybrid, or a frame that I can build up using the bits in my garage.

If I had the dosh I'd buy him an Isla, but he's growing so fast at present it's not worth it - he'll be 6 ft by the time he's 16 for sure.

Would look at anything up to about 48 cm, and can collect pretty much anywhere as job takes me around the country.

Anyone got anything?


----------



## MacB (1 Mar 2010)

Pete, I don't have what you need but can recommend, as an option, keeping an eye out for something like an Edinburgh Courier Race. I got a very nice secondhand one on here for my middle son, he's 11 and around 5'2". This is a 17" frame, 700c wheel, 1x8 setup with a broad range cassette. With the saddle right down it fits him perfectly and will last a while before going on to the youngest. As the eldest, at 14, is now 6'2" I expect the Courier Race will end up with Jane, assuming she ever rides again.

This is my first experience of the lower end of the hybrid market and I was very pleased with how well made it is. Plenty of options at this level and you know your stuff re choosing etc. Have you also tried a wanted ad on YACF and CTC? 

Josh is not only very happy with his new bike he's also decidely whizzy, as his wheezing Dad can testify to


----------



## Cyclista (1 Mar 2010)

Pete,
I've


----------



## Cyclista (1 Mar 2010)

Not sure what happened there......anyway....
Pete,
I've got a Trek OCR2 in small that might do the job, I can have a measure of it when I get home and let you know the exact size if you want. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## ChrisKH (1 Mar 2010)

My very tall 10 year old is on a 26" Isla and I fully expect that to last for 3 years at least. But as you say a bit pricey.

Would it help if I said I just sold one of my son's Islabikes for more than I paid for it? They do hold their value very well (and prices went up in the meantime, so I was lucky).


----------



## PpPete (2 Mar 2010)

Cyclista said:


> Not sure what happened there......anyway....
> Pete,
> I've got a Trek OCR2 in small that might do the job, I can have a measure of it when I get home and let you know the exact size if you want. How much are you looking to spend?




As little as possible - given that whatever we get will be grown out of in a year or two.
I think an OCR2 might be rather over specced TBH, but if you can measure it and post photo I'd still be interested.


----------



## Cyclista (2 Mar 2010)

It's a 46CM center to top but due to the sloping top tube its a 51CM center to top, so may be a little on the large side for your boy  It's an older photo now has SPD's and 105 brakes/mechs.
£200 collected from Portsmouth.


----------



## Cyclista (2 Mar 2010)

Sorry, should have read "46 Center to Center and 51 Center to Top"  and I can put some newer pics up this afternnon if required.


----------



## PpPete (4 Mar 2010)

Cyclista said:


> Sorry, should have read "46 Center to Center and 51 Center to Top"  and I can put some newer pics up this afternnon if required.




Bit too big for him I'm afraid. Lovely bike looking though.


----------



## PpPete (8 Mar 2010)

I've found a perfect frame & forks 
At the local dump!

Seat post & headset all good, drive train utterly FUBAR.

See my new posts for parts wanted.....


----------



## Cyclista (9 Mar 2010)

Glad you got one Pete, hope you find a wheel soon.


----------

